# مجال الشبكات



## تفائلوبالخير تجدوه (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم عايزة اعرف ايه الفرق بين شهادة mcse وccna
وايه مجال العمل فيهم
واللى عايز يبدا فى مجال الشبكات عموما يبدا بكورس ايه؟


----------



## eng_zoro2000 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتم عايزة اعرف ايه الفرق بين شهادة mcse وccna
> وايه مجال العمل فيهم
> واللى عايز يبدا فى مجال الشبكات عموما يبدا بكورس ايه؟



CCNA كورس خاص ب الهاردوير في الشبكات وطريقة تركيب وعمل برمجة للروترز واجزاء الشبكات الاخري
اما
MCSE كورس خاص بجزء السوفت وير مثل Windows XP and windows server 2003 or 2008
ده علي حد علمي


----------



## HSPA (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كما تفضل الاخ الفاضل
الccna هي شهادة من شركة cisco لمهندسي الشبكات المبتدئين تختص باhardware layer سواء رواترات او سويتشات والحصول عليها يمهد مهندس الشبكات للتعمق واخذ ccnp وccne تطبع هذة الشهادات تعني احترافية اكثر في مجال الشبكات
بالنسبة لل mcse هي شهادة من شركة ميكروسوفت تختص ب software layer 
وهذا والله اعلم


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لجهودك*


----------



## modymodyman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

hspa قال:


> كما تفضل الاخ الفاضل
> الccna هي شهادة من شركة cisco لمهندسي الشبكات المبتدئين تختص باhardware layer سواء رواترات او سويتشات والحصول عليها يمهد مهندس الشبكات للتعمق واخذ ccnp وccne تطبع هذة الشهادات تعني احترافية اكثر في مجال الشبكات
> بالنسبة لل mcse هي شهادة من شركة ميكروسوفت تختص ب software layer
> وهذا والله اعلم



هذا الكلام مظبوط اخى الكريم


----------

